# How long was your longest crush?



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Gee, I don't exactly how to put this, but let's say that you've had various crushes in your life from time to time. Out of those, what would you consider to be your longest crush, either in real life or online?? Most of the crushes I have had in the past fade eventually, but there are one or two online "crushes" that have gone on for like, a year or more, and one of them hasn't gone beyond just small talk. It all takes place online so it's not like I see them in person or anything. Maybe I'm just a weird person but it's a year later and I'm still checking out whatever they may have online in the place that they are at... Can you say weird??? Your thoughts??


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

By the way, I'm expecting most people to say that they have no ongoing online crushes that persist for a year. I dunno, you could call it stalking, if that's more accurate.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I had a crush on a guy for over four years before we started dating. That was three years ago. So four years as a crush, seven in total.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

When I was younger, I had this crush on the boy who lived next door. Of course, it wasn't ever going to go anywhere, seeing as I was 13 and he was 19, but wow did I crush on him for a long time. I'm still not sure I'm over it. I'm all smiles just thinking about him and his beautiful green eyes and low tone voice and how he would say my name and hold me close to him when he talked to me and he was always whispering in my ear... 
Yeah, I'm typing way too much... :blush


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

crush was grade 6 to 8 on one guy.. i liked others too at times but always him though also.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

EDIT: Okay I lied. I crushed on this guy all four years of high school. Admired from afar freshman and sophmore year, befriended junior year, waited out a girlfriend and then finally got my chance senior year and we dated for a very brief time.


----------



## adsf321dsa (Dec 4, 2008)

I pined over this disastrously ugly junkie guy for a looong time...like 2 years, and he kept getting back with his ex girlfriend and breaking my fragile little heart. To this day, I have no idea why I liked him as anything more than a friend.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

From 7th grade until 11th grade (he moved out of state). I was so taken by him. I wanted him to plow me, but alas...


----------



## fauxhawk (Oct 26, 2008)

I was hung up on my first crush for a pathologically long period of time. We were together for a period of 6 months and I carried a torch for a period of maybe 10 years. I guess it didn't help that we were friends through the years.

I can't believe others here have similarly crazy timelines. I thought I had set a record.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably 8 years but at sometime, the feeling fade and then it goes back again. I believe it's fading now. Hopefully to oblivion.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Around 4 years. This was in my early 20's. I don't think I'd fall that badly for anyone now.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

About 3 months.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably about a year.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

At university I had an on-and-off crush on a guy spanning the entire 3 years I was there. I didn't think about him much if I didn't see him around, but whenever I bumped into him or if we ended up in the same lectures or anything it would all flare up again.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

A year, a guy that is in pretty much all of my classes. I have no idea why I like him either its this weird thing. I think he's like 28 or 30, so even if that did happen I'm sure it would be akward eventually.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Over a year but it's never been really intense, just kind of there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I've had a crush on a friend of mine since grade 10. 

I am now 24. The crush is no longer the sort of thing that makes me cry myself to sleep at night, but every time I talk to this person I turn into an embarrassed sixteen year old. It's all very ridiculous.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

Almost a year.
He was in my class last year and the first few months after the class ended was the worst. 
I still think about him from time to time and it still hurts when I think about him but it's not as intense as it used to be.
I pray to God that this means I'm getting over him.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

10 years and counting. I still Facebook-stalk her from time to time.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

I feel an obligation to post, but really don't know what say. I'd say this person I have a crush on is just admirable and seems really cool and friendly, anyway. If I didn't have sa, I'd probably have tried to befriend him.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

A couple of them have lasted for years. One of them for about 9 and it's still ongoing on and off. However, it's nowhere near as intense as it used to be - which I'm pretty relieved about for various reasons.


----------



## MPS (Oct 27, 2005)

person86 said:


> 10 years and counting. I still Facebook-stalk her from time to time.


You have me beaten by a year. I also, pretty much, do the whole Facebook thing (shes added me as a friend, but we don't communicate - haven't seen her since '04). I just look at her photo's and hope she's enjoying life. However, I dread the day when I check her profile only to find that she's in a relationship or married. I still hope she'll reach out, but, realistically, that isn't going to happen.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

person86 said:


> 10 years and counting. I still Facebook-stalk her from time to time.


I wish I could find my man on facebook/myspace. I've searched every social networking site and have come up empty handed. Just as well... he's probably married and has 12 kids. But it could still work out between us.


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

pita said:


> ...but every time I talk to this person I turn into an embarrassed sixteen year old. It's all very ridiculous.


It was about a decade for me, and I can completely relate to this.

She eventually became just about everything I dislike, but it took about that long to get over her.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Had a crush on a cute, spunky gal for a couple semesters in middle school. I don't even see what the appeal was, aside from her being so different from the very nasty types at my previous school.

Nowadays I fall out of love once I see a girl's boring taste on her internet profile and use it as an excuse not to make a move.

Edit: Also forgot my hippie afterschool art teacher from 4th grade or something. The _Wayne's World_ movie had just came out and I made my dad dub a _Queen _cd so I could give it to her because she liked "Bohemian Rhapsody". I actually bawled all night after my last class.


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

2 years.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I had a crush on a girl in high school for three years. It took 3 years to ask her out, then I found out she had a boyfriend. Oh well.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that "crush" is overused and not understood. A "crush" by definition fades away quickly and the feeling is either dealt with by dating them in which case it's no longer a crush, or never dealt with, in which case it fades for someone else within a couple of years. 

That said, I fell into real love when I was 12 and my family believe in arranged marriage, so I didn't really get a chance to act on it. He left my life when I was 17 because he had to move away and his parents didn't want him contacting me at all because they were equally as crazy, but I continued to "crush" on him until I met my husband when I was 21. So I guess 9 years?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Goin' on 4 years.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> 4 years and counting.


Ditto.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Wait I miscounted, it's actually 5.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

My crushes NEVER go beyond a year. Sometimes I have crushes that last two weeks. What can I say, I get kind of bored.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

2 years


----------



## jimity (Jan 12, 2011)

14 years and counting... till 4 eva!!!


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thid is depressing to admit but my longest crush was like 8 years.


----------



## BenevolentSun (Jul 14, 2010)

From grade 7 to grade 10. Her name was Isabelle. I never got to tell her. I remember this one time, I was made fun of by this bully in English class, and saw her laughing at me....that hurt. At least it did at the time. High school weren't good times for me.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> My crushes NEVER go beyond a year. Sometimes I have crushes that last two weeks. What can I say, I get kind of bored.


+1

Except they usually don't last a year in my case. 4-5 months max. I'm pretty good at killing off crushes.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't know, but I don't think I've ever had a crush that lasted less than two years.


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

I had a crush on a girl in high school for 4 years or so. Sad, I know.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

About two years. I didn't die during that time period, but felt like it always.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a crush on a girl for about 4 years straight....didnt turn out so great though :no lol


----------



## liilliiliilllil (Nov 3, 2009)

I've had a crush on this one girl since September of last year.

She has had a crush on me too since September of last year. She has done everything to let me know that she likes me too but because of my SAD, I just could not muster enough courage to even look at her in the eyes for more than 1.5s let alone say one complete and coherent sentence to her.

It's very very very sad, really. She asked me out on Valentine's Day and I wanted to say 'Yes' but instead I just mumbled something and walked away. She asked me out again last Wednesday (last day of class) but I just gave her a nervous smile and once again walked away.

The semester is over and I'll probably never see her again.


----------



## bball4life (Mar 19, 2011)

liilliiliilllil said:


> I've had a crush on this one girl since September of last year.
> 
> She has had a crush on me too since September of last year. She has done everything to let me know that she likes me too but because of my SAD, I just could not muster enough courage to even look at her in the eyes for more than 1.5s let alone say one complete and coherent sentence to her.
> 
> ...


Dude what the...why are you letting this girl get away that easily!? All you need to do is just say "YES!"...bro you missed a once in a lifetime opportunity. Not many of these crush thing come true that often...sad indeed.:|


----------



## Sisyphus (Mar 4, 2010)

3 years.


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2011)

Alot of course


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I say ten years+


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Couldn't tell you. It usually dies down either after a rejection, I find out something that it a deal breaker (she has kids or in a relationship) or she's so out of my league that I just repress the feelings and let it die out.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

High school. About 4 years of it.

Didn't get the girl in the end.

That's what made me change to actively pursue girls now and become the confident person that I am today.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Awe, I feel as though I may have answered this before. The longest crush I ever had was four years.  It was from 7th grade to 11th. I still wonder what happened to that guy.


----------



## ThatGuy11200 (Sep 3, 2012)

Five years, from 15 to 20, it made me depressed. I finally managed to get over both when I told her how I felt, of course by then I already knew she had a boyfriend.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Just over three years. We were friends for a couple of weeks, after one year stopped going to the same school. After the second year it started fading, I had other, little crushes, a big one, fell in love. I admit, I do think about this person from time to time; but mostly about how the loss of a potential friendship with someone I was infatuated with contributed to my depression, and how silly that is.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

About 2 Years.


----------



## M i k i (Dec 12, 2013)

Well i dont really believe in love but the longest crush i had was 2 and a half months when i was in highschool 1st year and all the others were shorter than two weeks


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Real life- two years. It was my first crush, first proper one anyway. I never did anything about it, so the fantasy never really got crushed. I only got over her once I developed one on a different girl.
Online- Never had an online crush. Maybe mini crushes that were like one or two weeks, nothing memorable. I really can't imagine developing an online crush, unless we spoke for like hours a day, she was perfect personality and compatibility wise and most importantly, we had a very real chance of meeting up in real life.

EDIT: Oops, looks like I posted twice . I could've sworn the thread showed I hadn't posted here......


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I had a crush on some boy all three years of middle school. I don't think I ever spoke a work to him. We would just stare at each other at lunch.

Lol.


----------



## LeeMann (Nov 29, 2012)

2 years in high-school.
Later 3 years in college which was much more strong.


----------



## thirdcoming (Jun 29, 2013)

I usually crushes on girls for years until I don't see them anymore, than I just live with regrets


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

I had one that started in the 5th grade or so... I had on a crush on her for 2 years, then went to a middle school she did not attend and then went to high school around her in 9th grade and the crush came back.. I haven't seen her since last year though.


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

longest crush lasted a good 12 years. from kindergarten to graduation, there was this boy i was totally crushing over but was way too scared to say anything. sometimes i wonder if he ever knew and what he thought of me. i remember the first day i fell for him haha. he simply pulled the seat out for me like a little gentleman and it was so cute


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had one for 8-9 years, finally told her how I feel, didn't before as she wasn't single until fairly recently. She was so nice about it, but there's no prospects of anything more than friendship in the future


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Oooh, that's gotta hurt..


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Might have already been said but, a crush can only go on for a certain time, no? After that it's either love or obsession.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Oooh, that's gotta hurt..


I thought it would, but not so much. It felt good to get it out in the open though.


----------

